# Family Portraits - More to Come......



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

A few ppl have been asking to see my 1T dump set up with the new V w/wings and the shpe 2000 so here are a few with my 02 CC. More to come.............

Note: Notice the ware on the New plow on the Super Duty, this blade has only seen 7hrs in its life so far and the snow flap is already torn and the mold board looks like it's 5yrs old! The snow flap is getting warranted this week though.......

So far I've gone through about 18T of sand/salt and only 4T of bulk salt. Seems to be holding its own so far.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

That is beautiful. It actually brought a tear to my eye!:waving:


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Everything looks great!!


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

I soo envey that 1t!!! Nice set-up !!!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Round the corners of the steel that goes over top of the flap. That will keep the steel from cutting away at the flap. I learned after my last one did that. Boss did warrenty my flap also, but told me to round the corners of the steel.


----------



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

Any chance of getting some close up pics of the V and wings on it? I've been thinking about putting a set on mine too


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks guys for the kind words. RBRONKEMA, nice tip on the snow flap deal I'll make sure to ask them to do that tomorrow when it goes back.

Here's one more for now.......


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

ross3031;1130312 said:


> Any chance of getting some close up pics of the V and wings on it? I've been thinking about putting a set on mine too


Sure....what do ya want to see? I'll snap some tomorrow.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Have you used the 2000 yet? pros/cons?


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

just curious why you guys cover up lettering when posting pics???


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

EvenCutLawnCare;1130381 said:


> just curious why you guys cover up lettering when posting pics???


I do it because there are too many lurkers on the net and you just never know who's on the other side of your screen.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pic...love your set-up


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Showmestaterida;1130361 said:


> Have you used the 2000 yet? pros/cons?


Yeah...about 18T sand/salt 80/20 and 90/10 ratio and about 4T bulk salt. So far just one minor con, it spreads a little light on the passenger side. Positives so far; feeds material great, super simple to use, easy installation, seems to be quality built, multiple spreader setting options, poly and stainless so no rusting, and the electric auger and spinner motor have enough power, and some, to get the job done. 


Camden;1130410 said:


> I do it because there are too many lurkers on the net and you just never know who's on the other side of your screen.


X2, you can never be to cautious.......I don't mind sharing pics of my equipment to the cyber world, but I try to block out anything that might ID me to any unwanted strangers.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats one sweet looking Ford. Nice work man


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice looking set up!! Bet thats an efficient system!


----------



## georgerk82 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey everything looks great, I really like the Ford. I have the same spreader in a pickup but I was thinking of putting it in my F-550, I was told by the dealer I would need to buy a longer spinner assembly so it would spread even. Are you having any trouble with the short spinner on your dump?


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

georgerk82;1130536 said:


> Hey everything looks great, I really like the Ford. I have the same spreader in a pickup but I was thinking of putting it in my F-550, I was told by the dealer I would need to buy a longer spinner assembly so it would spread even. Are you having any trouble with the short spinner on your dump?


The length of the chute doesn't effect spread pattern, it just gets the spinner closer to the ground. I was worried about the standard length chute being to high up but I just have to be careful when going next to parked cars. Might deice their hoods. I;m gonna find a way to mod it myself to extend the chute down a few inches. The extended chute version was only a couple hundred more but when I bought mine they didn't have any in stock so I settled for the standard chute.

You won't have any problems with it in your 550.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

I really like the silverado  Have a good winter


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice looking equipment!


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

nice poly salt dog


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks guys.....got a feeling my vbox is gonna get another work out tomorrow with all this rain! Bring it!payup


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Resurrected*

Little Bro 2009 F350 6.8L....Big Bro. 2012 F550 6.7L


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Sharp lookin truck!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

millsaps118;1438658 said:


> Little Bro 2009 F350 6.8L....Big Bro. 2012 F550 6.7L


nice 2012! you still have the chevy?


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thx guys. Green Grass: yes, I still have the chev. Mainly used as my daily driver now. I replaced her with a 6.7L 2011 F350 SRW Reg cab LB. 

Still love the Chevys/GMC's but the newer Super Duties are work horses.


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice rigs. I like the crew cab what are the rims in the sig?


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice Equipment, very nice. Why did you go with the V10 on the 2010 and the diesel in the 2012? As for the lettering thing, it maybe because its how I am but I can pick trucks I've seen before out from a distance. Not that it matter's I might wave. :waving:


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

njsnowremoval;1438717 said:


> Nice rigs. I like the crew cab what are the rims in the sig?


They are Gear Alloy. Here are some other pics of it. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=75755



Willman940;1438718 said:


> Nice Equipment, very nice. Why did you go with the V10 on the 2010 and the diesel in the 2012? As for the lettering thing, it maybe because its how I am but I can pick trucks I've seen before out from a distance. Not that it matter's I might wave. :waving:


I went with the V10 because I couldn't say no to the deal I got on it when I bought it new Feb 2010. BTW its an '09. The new 6.7 diesels are sweet!!! You'd be crazy not to get one in a 550.


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

How is the V-10 on GAS compared to the diesel? The new fords are beast, my friend just got one and i was driving it around for a few days when my truck was in shop. defiently top notch.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow nice looking dumps... great looking fleet you got going there


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Man nice trucks...Did you go with another henderson dump body for the new truck? Also, where did you get the grill inserts? they look sweet


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

njsnowremoval;1438850 said:


> How is the V-10 on GAS compared to the diesel?


Terrible.....Fully loaded with about 3T of salt and plow I avg 6.8 mpg - that's hand calc at the pump. Diesel avg 12mpg with plow only, no vbox or ballest.



Jelinek61;1439120 said:


> Man nice trucks...Did you go with another Henderson dump body for the new truck? Also, where did you get the grill inserts? they look sweet


Thx. They both have 11' Henderson's. The 550 has the "new" AR400 steel floor in it. Supposedly it will out last the truck.......we'll see.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

The white Fords look sweet. Wheres the pics of the rest of the fleet?


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Cooter24;1439474 said:


> The white Fords look sweet. Wheres the pics of the rest of the fleet?


thx Cooter....I've got more random pics around just have to dig 'em up. I havent had a chance to get the whole family togather for one group photo yet, been trying to find the time to do it.

Here's a couple more: 2011 6.7


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Jelinek61;1439120 said:


> ...... Also, where did you get the grill inserts? they look sweet


On that online auction site that starts with an E and ends with a Bay. Can't remember the seller though.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Having uniform looking trucks looks great. Probably sets your company apart from the others. All look real good. Had enough snow to stay busy this year?


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

trucks looking real good


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Cooter24;1439832 said:


> Having uniform looking trucks looks great. Probably sets your company apart from the others. All look real good. Had enough snow to stay busy this year?


Plowed 4 times this year which is ok with me, 95% contract. Half dozen salt runs though which I like since its an add-on to the contract ratepayup

Whats going on down there in IA? Same boat as us huh?



cat10;1439962 said:


> trucks looking real good


Thx man...


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Great looking stuff man. All that's missing is a nice single axle dump with plow/wing for those roads. Haha


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

7mpg with 3ton of salt and a plow doesnt seem all that bad. Especially considering the diesel is a $8k option and gas is about .80 cents cheaper at the pump here. Less maintenance and hit the key in the winter and she goes. Nice trucks


----------



## lawnangel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

More pics of the 02 please!


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

what made you go for the V box over a tailgate salter??


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Advantage;1448793 said:


> Great looking stuff man. All that's missing is a nice single axle dump with plow/wing for those roads. Haha


LOL.....I know. Hard to pull the trigger on it considering we have had such a great season so far:crying:



lawnangel1;1448802 said:


> More pics of the 02 please!


Here's couple more for u. Old pics but truck hasn't changed since then.



KPZ Enterprises;1449010 said:


> what made you go for the V box over a tailgate salter??


1) I wanted the floor of the bed to last a few years before I had to replace it.
2) Tail gate spreader is only limited to trucks fitted w/dump box
3) I can easily move the VBox into another truck and be operational in minutes
4) Price
5) I don't have to worry about driving down the road with my dump box up in the air


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Partial Group Shot*

Managed to round up some of the Iron for a group shot today.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Great looking fleet! We've got a '11 F550 diesel ,stainless box, tailgate spreader, and 10ft boss with live hydraulics at the township. Its a great little truck!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Is there still a second dump or did that go bye bye?


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks good. White fords with red plows.

Hopefully we get some snow soon.
Was last weeks snow plowable up by you?


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

F550 Dump still around just wasnt today for photo op. Hard to get everything together as not all equipment is kept at one location. To much iron, not enough space:crying:


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

ryde307;1524050 said:


> Looks good. White fords with red plows.
> 
> Hopefully we get some snow soon.
> Was last weeks snow plowable up by you?


I plowed a couple places up here last wk only along the curblines from the snow drifting up against. Salted almost everything so that was good to shake the cobwebs off the spreader.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

nice rigs. that chevy looks lonley with all the white fords


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

I love that truck it's my daily driver, the black sheep in the fleet. My guys are spoiled (and don't realize it) and get to drive the "nice" trucks


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Not a Boss but part of the fleet. This things rocks for plowing the private roads we do.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks good. Your business looks like it has grown alot over the last few years.

I just started looking into/thinking about a tractor. What size is the plow? What size is the tractor and what is the road speed.

I personally dislike trucks for plowing. They are expensive to maintain lose value to fast and cost alot to insure. We have alot of "pockets" of work where we do 4-6 buildings in a 3 or 4 mile area. A skid is a bit to slow to drive from site to site so right now it's trucks but a friend mentioned a tractor the other day and I just never and I for some reason never thought about it.

Is it possible to get into a setup like that for under 25k?


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

ryde307;1524501 said:


> Looks good. Your business looks like it has grown alot over the last few years.
> 
> I just started looking into/thinking about a tractor. What size is the plow? What size is the tractor and what is the road speed.
> 
> ...


My tractor is 110hp with a 10' Fisher Muni. It weights around 11K and does about 18-20mph. I think it would be hard to get into a tractor my size or equivalent for under 25.

In a perfect world all I'd run is tractors and skids. Their so efficient and pushing snow doesn't even phaze 'em.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info. It looked a bit smaller in the picture so yea 25 would be tough I'm sure.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Just added to the fleet. Can't wait to see what this girl can do!

9'2'' DXT stainless is scheduled for install next friday on the new F350 - Everybuddy gonna be hap-pay hap-pay!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

You must do alot of roads to warrent that, congrats!


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

yep, quite a bit. Thx


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

That's a sweet new truck you got there. Awesome thread and equiptment you got. Any action shots. Like what I see, wanna see more!


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice fleet.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats a nice looking rig!


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks guys  I'm going to try and round up the whole fleet and get a group shot before the white stuff flies.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

9'2'' DXT Stainless. This rig won't see much road time as it's my personal truck but I'll get her out a couple times to see how that DXT performs.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Last one from the other side.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Time to tune that truck!


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

That's one nice looking setup!


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

nice looking rig u got urself


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Ready to push some serious snow!


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

DuramaxLML-42;1655767 said:


> Time to tune that truck!


Exactly...This one and my 2011 will get diealed-in with the H&S


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the comps fellas'


----------



## Leland Lawn (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow... everything looks great! You've added quite a bit of stuff and grown business quickly!


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Our tractor received a little upgrade. Out with the straight and in with the V!!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Thats awesome! Is that the 10' DXT? or a 9'2?


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Is that blade made for a tractor from the factory or did you modify it?

I was told from my local dealer that it was not possible to modify as the wings would start to tear away from the center hinge. When I asked (last year) he said they only made them for trucks and a tractor would the stock blade.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1852966 said:


> Thats awesome! Is that the 10' DXT? or a 9'2?


10 footer. If you get a chance to look at one in person, do it! Everything is bigger compared to a 9'2. Pretty impressive


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

DeVries;1853016 said:


> Is that blade made for a tractor from the factory or did you modify it?
> 
> I was told from my local dealer that it was not possible to modify as the wings would start to tear away from the center hinge. When I asked (last year) he said they only made them for trucks and a tractor would the stock blade.


Plow and push beam are the same if you would order for any truck application, all the modifications are in the mount to make it adapt to the push beam and tractor side. If it's setup to spec, doesn't make no difference whats pushing it from behind.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

DeVries;1853016 said:


> I was told from my local dealer that it was not possible to modify as the wings would start to tear away from the center hinge. When I asked (last year) he said they only made them for trucks and a tractor would the stock blade.


Local dealer struggles to think outside the box...


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

GMC Driver;1853125 said:


> Local dealer struggles to think outside the box...


Sounds like it. Fortunately for us we have a Boss master dealer that has a "We can do anything" attitude when it comes to upfitting any type of equipment.

Check out this Deere they built for a local City who runs a fleet of them to plow residential roads & cul de sacs...Note the 2yd shpe2000 Salt Dogg mounted on the back of the 3pt, Monroe 10' front blade and 9' wing. This thing is BaDAss!


----------



## dirtnazi (Feb 12, 2010)

Stuff looks great


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

One of the kids got a new face lift recently.

T-Rex Torch light series grille w/30" light bar and LED Halo's.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Added this to the ass-end of the Kub. Had my equipment dealer fab the framework. Works like a charm!


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

2015 F350 gets to see its first season pushin snow. 9'2'' DXT stainless goes on this truck. I just hooked up the plow shown on it to move it.

BTW, this blade with the wings is for sale  http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=165257


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

2011 F350 still hangin' in there, now with a vbox tucked in back. Just recently put on a set of BFG A/T KO2's. Them shoes HOOK UP! With that weight in back and the plow up front, 4wd is rarely used.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

millsaps118;2079438 said:


> 2015 F350 gets to see its first season pushin snow. 9'2'' DXT stainless goes on this truck. I just hooked up the plow shown on it to move it.
> 
> BTW, this blade with the wings is for sale  http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=165257





millsaps118;2079443 said:


> 2011 F350 still hangin' in there, now with a vbox tucked in back. Just recently put on a set of BFG A/T KO2's. Them shoes HOOK UP! With that weight in back and the plow up front, 4wd is rarely used.


What happened to your doors? Kid go nuts with a rattle can?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

millsaps118;2079428 said:


> Added this to the ass-end of the Kub. Had my equipment dealer fab the framework. Works like a charm!


That is pretty neat...just don't set it down without removing the spinner


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;2079513 said:


> What happened to your doors? Kid go nuts with a rattle can?


:laughing::laughing:I hope NOT!


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Mr.Markus;2079626 said:


> That is pretty neat...just don't set it down without removing the spinner


It's framing is not mounted to the bottom or top links so it stays fixed. They designed it like that for a few reasons, including the one you stated.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Trucks all look great, do they all have leveling kits on them? If so what are you using?


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

The '15 extended cab has a Ready lift stage 1 in the front and 5" rear lift block kit. I run Timbren's in the rest of the trucks.


----------



## Iceman26 (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice family and it shows that you take pride in them. Thanks for sharing and Merry Christmas.

Ice


----------

